# The Benefits Of Small Nuclear Reactors



## JonDouglas (Jul 4, 2021)

A prof discusses:


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 4, 2021)




----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jul 4, 2021)

Someday you'll probably be able to order your very own small nuclear reactor from Amazon!


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 5, 2021)

Nuclear Family | Families camp within sight of Three Mile Island.


----------



## jujube (Jul 5, 2021)

I'll bet they're catching radioactive fish with their nuclear fission poles.


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 5, 2021)

Build a Fusion Reactor.....




"Yes, you can build your very own nuclear fusion reactor in your house! But first, a few warnings:

"-This project includes lethal voltage levels. Make sure you know your high voltage safety or have a qualified electrical advisor.
-Potentially hazardous levels of x-rays will be produced. Lead shielding of viewports is a must!
-Deuterium, an explosive gas, will be used. Make sure to check for fuel leaks.
-All the other inherent dangers of a home engineering project of this degree (a wide gamut of potential injuries, damage to the checking account, and the loss of general sanity)"


----------



## cdestroyer (Jul 5, 2021)

fusion reactor is not fission reactor diff as nite and day


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 5, 2021)




----------



## cdestroyer (Jul 7, 2021)

first of all I think meanderer needs to clean out all the junk in the basement: what is that on the shelf? an old cb radio??....second of all fusion is rather difficult to obtain....it has so far eluded anyone trying..the chineses maintained a fusion reaction for 101 seconds,, a record to date....fusion reactors would be great because they would use all the old fission reactors waste products for fuel and clean up the planet....


----------



## Cameron (Jul 7, 2021)

Wonder if they will ever achieve a succesful fusion reacton.  Jeff Bezos is involved (financially) in developing a reactor with some folks in the UK.  (If Jeff comes back from space).    Fusion is quite interesting

While negatives hoping the SMR's proof to be better than the older developed reactors and help in carbon reduction.   Seem to be many developing them from Rolls Royce to GE and china for sure


----------

